# Ich will ne Rohloff! Was sagt die Frau?



## wookie (23. Oktober 2005)

Wie bringe ich meiner Frau am besten bei das ich ne Rohloff brauch! Sicherheitsaspekte?

Ist von euch jemand mal vor dem gleichen Problem gestanden?
Wer hat Tipps für mich?


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Oktober 2005)

Keine ölverschmierten Finger mehr weil die Kette bleibt wo Sie ist. Frauen achten bei Männern besonders auf gepflegte Hände.......


=> aber, wer sich vor ölverschmierten Fingern scheut ist auch kein echter MTBler ;-)


ciao heiko
Und der Pelz (deines Bildes) bleibt nicht mehr in der Schaltung hängen. Du kannst sogar einen Kettenschutzblech montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (23. Oktober 2005)

wie wär es einfach mit der wahrheit ? ohne jegliche ausreden.


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2005)

@mjA:

keine schlechte idee, danach hab ich dann auch genug zeit zum fahren


----------



## black soul (23. Oktober 2005)

wenn deine frau auch fährt, lass sie mal mit ner total verstellten schaltung fahren.
'siehste schatzi, bei ner rohloff gibts das nicht'   

nee nicht wirklich, war ein scherz.


> wie wär es einfach mit der wahrheit ? ohne jegliche ausreden.



das ist das beste.


----------



## www.jagger (23. Oktober 2005)

Ja,Ja das alte Problem   folgender Dialog spielt sich da erfahrungsgemäß ab.
Er: ich brauche eine Rohloff
Sie:warum?
Er: schaltet besser, hält länger, macht mehr Spass, ist langfristig günstiger usw.
Sie: Ist dein altes bzw 1 jahr junges Schaltdings schon kaputt?
Er: fast
Sie: Wie teuer ist so ein Rohloffdingsbums?
Er ca. 1000 Euro...säusel...
Sie:  

Ich würde es mal mit der halben Wahrheit probieren, also 500 Euro, und den Rest aus der MTB-Schwarzgeldkasse finanzieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Wooly (23. Oktober 2005)

wenn du die Kohle hast um die eine zu kaufen .... wo ist denn bitte das Problem? Vom Haushaltsgeld wirst du das Teil wohl kaum kaufen ....


----------



## gwittmac (23. Oktober 2005)

Erst mal ausprobieren, vielleicht beim Händler Deines Vertrauens. Danach willst Du bestimmt sowieso keine Rohloff mehr haben. Ich hab eine an meinem Nicolai. So toll ist das Ding wirklich nicht... frisst nach meiner Einschätzung ziemlich Power, auch wenn Rohloff behauptet, die Nabe ist effektiver als eine Kettenschaltung... bulls**t! Naja, ich seh's als Trainingseffekt.

Fast 1000 Euro (ich denke, alles in allem, mit Laufrad und allem, was dazugehört sind 1000 Euro nicht so unrealistisch) sind schon eine Stange Geld für eine mäßig funktionierende Nabenschaltung. Das ist dem Partner schwer zu vermitteln. Da hilft nur, vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen. Bezahlen wirst Du ja sowieso selbst, oder?


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2005)

Da hast du recht, werde das mal probefahren!

Wenn ich mir die 1000 EUR gespart habe, kann ich meinem schatz gleich sagen das mindestens 800 EUR davon in geile Teile investiert werden könnten.

*g*

wie praktisch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal ausprobieren, vielleicht beim Händler Deines Vertrauens. Danach willst Du bestimmt sowieso keine Rohloff mehr haben. Ich hab eine an meinem Nicolai. So toll ist das Ding wirklich nicht... frisst nach meiner Einschätzung ziemlich Power, auch wenn Rohloff behauptet, die Nabe ist effektiver als eine Kettenschaltung... bulls**t! Naja, ich seh's als Trainingseffekt.


Frisst Power? Ohmann, schon wieder das üblich Dummgeseire. Ich kann's nicht mehr hören. Es ist oft genug drüber diskutiert worden. Der Wirkungsgrad einer Rohloff ist nicht signifikant schlechter als der einer Kettenschaltung. Signifikant == Du spürst es nicht, weil der Unterschied unterm Promillebereich liegt. 



			
				gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> Fast 1000 Euro (ich denke, alles in allem, mit Laufrad und allem, was dazugehört sind 1000 Euro nicht so unrealistisch) sind schon eine Stange Geld für eine mäßig funktionierende Nabenschaltung.


Ja, sie ist teuer, aber von "mäßig" funktionieren kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Wooly (23. Oktober 2005)

mach dich mal locker. ich finde auch nicht, das die Rohloff sich "träger" anfühlt, aber ich kenne genug Leute die das finden. Ist wohl, wie 99% beim biken, Gefühlssache. Und da fühlt halt jeder anders. Ich finde auch das mein Gemini nicht viel wippt, andere werden wahnsinnig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (23. Oktober 2005)

Es kommt dir nur signifikant so vor, weil sie Geräusche macht

na wie auch immer: Warte damit bis du mal wieder neue Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Kette usw brauchst, dann rechne ihr das vor und erwähne wieviel du mit einer Rohloff in 15 Jahren sparen würdest

bestimmt sagt sie sofort "nimm gleich 2!"


p.s.: Wooly dein Gemini wippt wie ein Schlauchboot im Wellenbad!


----------



## gwittmac (23. Oktober 2005)

... tschuldigung! Kritik an Rohloff ist natürlich nicht zulässig, wie konnte ich nur! Es bleibt trotzdem dabei: ich hab eine, ich fahre das Ding ausbiebig und ich finde, dass das Teil Kraft frisst... fertig. Und ich nehme mir das Recht, dies auch so zu äußern. Wirkungsgrad-Messungen kenn ich nur vom Hersteller selbst, und was davon zu halten ist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen. 
Wenn andere mit der Speedhub klar kommen, umso besser! 
Ich will ja nicht missionieren, ich sag nur, dass man das Ding ausprobieren sollte, bevor man sich eine kauft. Mich hätte eine Probefahrt wahrscheinlich von einer Fehlinvestition bewahrt...


----------



## wookie (23. Oktober 2005)

ok,

fahre einfach mal ein rad mit ohrstöpseln und ohne schalten. so ne art blindverkostung. wenn du die rohloff dann immernoch merkst, hast du gewonnen *G*


----------



## Wooly (23. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> ... tschuldigung! Kritik an Rohloff ist natürlich nicht zulässig, wie konnte ich nur! Es bleibt trotzdem dabei: ich hab eine, ich fahre das Ding ausbiebig und ich finde, dass das Teil Kraft frisst... fertig. Und ich nehme mir das Recht, dies auch so zu äußern. Wirkungsgrad-Messungen kenn ich nur vom Hersteller selbst, und was davon zu halten ist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen.
> Wenn andere mit der Speedhub klar kommen, umso besser!
> Ich will ja nicht missionieren, ich sag nur, dass man das Ding ausprobieren sollte, bevor man sich eine kauft. Mich hätte eine Probefahrt wahrscheinlich von einer Fehlinvestition bewahrt...



gwittmac, ich habe jetzt schon einige post von dir gelesen ... hast du eigentlich irgendeinen Spaß am Leben? Du läufst doch bestimmt den ganzen Tag angepisst durchs Leben ... aufhängen ??

P.S. Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung


----------



## bluesky (24. Oktober 2005)

gwittmac schrieb:
			
		

> ... tschuldigung! Kritik an Rohloff ist natürlich nicht zulässig, wie konnte ich nur! Es bleibt trotzdem dabei: ich hab eine, ich fahre das Ding ausbiebig und ich finde, dass das Teil Kraft frisst... fertig. Und ich nehme mir das Recht, dies auch so zu äußern. Wirkungsgrad-Messungen kenn ich nur vom Hersteller selbst, und was davon zu halten ist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen.
> Wenn andere mit der Speedhub klar kommen, umso besser!
> Ich will ja nicht missionieren, ich sag nur, dass man das Ding ausprobieren sollte, bevor man sich eine kauft. Mich hätte eine Probefahrt wahrscheinlich von einer Fehlinvestition bewahrt...



ich fahr seit 3,5 jahren eine ... und ich finde kettenschaltung mittlerweile altertümlich ... den eindruck der bei dir ensteht sind denke ich die 750 gr - 1000 gr zusätzlich am hinterrad ... 

die vorteile überwiegen allerdings für mich so sehr das mein 2tes bike auch ne rohloff bekommt 

soviel zu meiner meinung .. aja ich will hier auch nicht missonieren usw. bla bla  bla .. am besten immer noch mal 70 - 100 km probefahren


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde auch das mein Gemini nicht viel wippt.


Nö, zumindest nicht, so lange es bei mir im Hof steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (24. Oktober 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sie ist teuer, aber von "mäßig" funktionieren kann ja wohl nicht die Rede sein.



richtig!!! von mässig kann hier nicht die rede sein. SAUmässig wäre hier angebracht. 1000 für ne nabenschaltung!? die dann auch mit scheibenbremsen (am mountainbike ne scheibenbremese?gibts das.....) nicht funktioniert, weil die dichtungen der temperatur nicht gewachsen sind......viel spass bei der scheidung von deiner gemahlin. 1000 für funktionierende fahrradteile ist ja einzusehen, alles andere ist halt geld in die tonne gedrückt.
viel erfolg


----------



## DH-Ralli (24. Oktober 2005)

Cool - So schnell wird aus einem Fred "wie bringe es meiner Frau bei" ein "Pro & Contra Rohloff"-Fred. Da kann ich ja als ehemaliger Rohloff-Besitzer auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben: Rohloff ist zu teuer, der Schwerpunkt schlecht und die Unterhaltskosten sind mindestens vergleichbar mit einer Kettenschaltung (bei mir waren sie sogar höher). 

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Nimm die Rohloff als Anlass Vernunft zu zeigen und die Nabe nicht zu kaufen, dann hast du für die nächsten Jahre immer ein guten Grund, schöne Teile zu kaufen


----------



## marc (24. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin mit meiner Rohloff mehr als glücklich.  

Keine verbogenen Schaltaugen mehr. Immer den richtigen Gang, gerade im Stand oder in kniffligen Passagen.

Das Gefühl daß alles etwas "schwerer" läuft hab ich zwar manchmal auch, aber ist wohl nur ne Einbildung und bei meinem Panzer eh nicht relevant  

Gruß Marc


----------



## wookie (24. Oktober 2005)

also jetzt war ich so knapp davor mir eine zu kaufen.
Der fred hier hat alles über den haufe geschmissen.

@DH-Ralli:
ich denke vernünftig drüber hach und merke das mein ganzes bike unvernünftig ist *G*


----------



## marc (24. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke vernünftig drüber hach und merke das mein ganzes bike unvernünftig ist *G*



Dann kennst Du meines noch nicht   

Gruß Marc

PS: und ich fahr damit auch Touren....


----------



## wookie (24. Oktober 2005)

Nicht das dieser Fred zu einer grundlegenden Frage des "Warum" meines oder des Hobbys "Mountainbike" mutiert. 

Jetzt wirds zu viel, schließen wir diesen Fred


----------



## DH-Ralli (24. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke vernünftig drüber hach und merke das mein ganzes bike unvernünftig ist *G*



Aber das weiss ja Deine Frau nicht    

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es kein vernünftiges Argument für eine Rohloff, ausser vielleicht man wird von Rohloff gesponsort. Da verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit einem Ferrari. Aber wenn Du glücklich damit wirst...


----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2005)

ne rohloff ist daoch das perfekte gegengewicht zu ner 3kg z150. mann will doch ein sauber ausbalanciertes bike   

eL


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ne rohloff ist daoch das perfekte gegengewicht zu ner 3kg z150. mann will doch ein sauber ausbalanciertes bike
> 
> eL


Da sachste was! Jetzt fliege ich wieder gerade. Ich war die ewigen Nosedives satt, wenn ich mal das Reissen vorm Absprung vergessen hatte...


----------



## Oetti03 (25. Oktober 2005)

Kauf deiner Frau doch ne Katze oder sowas, dann ist sie beschäftigt und denk nimme über dein Taschengeld nach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (26. Oktober 2005)

Ahh, nee ne Katze geht net, bin alergisch gegen diese dinger!

Vielleicht schenk ich ihr einfach noch ein Kind, das lenkt dann genug von meiner Rohloff ab


----------



## Oetti03 (26. Oktober 2005)

*'n kind kostet aber mehr als ne Rohloff!! "Anschaffung" ist zwar quasi für lau, aber die Laufenden Kosten sind bei ner Rohloff wesentlich niedriger!!  *

Ich spar grad auch auf die Rohloff...geht zwar langsam, aber wird schon...


----------



## wookie (26. Oktober 2005)

Kinder machen ist aber auch Lustig, und wenn man dafür quasi ne Rohloff bekommt *G*


----------



## Cook (26. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> also jetzt war ich so knapp davor mir eine zu kaufen.
> Der fred hier hat alles über den haufe geschmissen.



Regel Nr.1: Wenn du dich vollkommen verwirren willst, frage im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl

Regel Nr.2: Wenn du gelebte Toleranz unter Gleichgesinnten erkennen möchtest, frage im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl

Regel Nr.3: Suchst du nach neuen Formen der gegenseitigen Beschimpfungsmöglichkeiten, frage im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl

Goldene Regel: Willst du kompetente, fundierte und praktische Tipps, frage NIEMALS im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl


----------



## www.jagger (26. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder machen ist aber auch Lustig, und wenn man dafür quasi ne Rohloff bekommt *G*



Schenk ihr doch Zwillinge, dann kannst du in eine Rohloff und geile Teile investieren  

du könntst weiterhin ja versuchen die beiden schon mit 6 Monaten sauber zu bekommen und dir die Rohloff damit rezufinanzieren. Wenn ich überlege was für tolle Teile ich schon für die Pampers hätte kaufen können.....  

Jürgen


----------



## wookie (27. Oktober 2005)

www.jagger schrieb:
			
		

> Schenk ihr doch Zwillinge, dann kannst du in eine Rohloff und geile Teile investieren



OK, Nur mal angenommen ich schenke ihr Zwillinge. Dann haben wir 3 Kinder. Ich habe auch noch meinen Job. Wenn ich dann so viel Radfahren will wie jetzt auch, müsste ich meinen Job oder die Kinder aufgeben, was ja zum glück net geht 

Also müsste der Job dran glauben, den aufs Biken will ich net verzichten.
Dann würde ich dem Staat auf der Tasche (Arbeitslosengeld) liegen und der finanziert mich so gut das ich mir ne Rohloff locker leisten kann. Vielleicht noch eine für meine Frau *G*

Wir sind ein Sozial-Staat ?!?!?!

Danke, das war DIE Lösung


----------



## Waldgeist (27. Oktober 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Regel Nr.1: Wenn du dich vollkommen verwirren willst, frage im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl
> 
> Regel Nr.2: Wenn du gelebte Toleranz unter Gleichgesinnten erkennen möchtest, frage im Forum nach einer Meinung zu einem Produkt X deiner Wahl
> 
> ...



des ist viel einfacher: 2 Juristen befragen und du erhälst  3 Aussagen o d e r 
du hast recht und du hast auch recht wenn duedann fragst, warum er beiden recht gegeben hat gibt er zur Antwort, da hast du auch recht....


----------



## Buhmuckel (27. Oktober 2005)

Meine Strategie, die zum Erfolg (geile Teile) geführt hat:
- das Geld muss halt da sein   (Haushalts- oder Urlaubskassen taugen nicht), egal wie
- kauf "Ihr" ein Rad (eine heftige Investition, die sich aber langfristig auszahlt; das simultanputzen zweier Räder darf dich nicht abschrecken)
- beim Geileteilekauf muss für "sie" etwas rausspringen (Trikot, Winterhandschuhe, Flauschesocken) nach dem Motto "guck mal, ich habe dir ein Trikot gekauft und da ich gerade da war......
- Machs wie unser Altkanzler: schwarze Konten. Wenn Du unter Punkt 2 ein zu grosses Loch ins Konto reissen musst, gibts trotzdem Ärger. Deswegen den "scheinbaren" Preis mit unauffälligen Bargeldeinlagen im grünen Bereich halten.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## wookie (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi Buhmuckel,

hab ich gemacht, Mein Frauchen fährt ein geil gepimptes Cube LTD CC.
Habe soweit alles wie in deiner beschreibung gemacht. Problem, sie kennst sich schon verdammt gut mit geilen teilen aus *G*

Schatzie, seit wann fährst du hinten eine Rohloff *G* ??? - ähhmm üüüh öhhhm, die hat jemand einfach drangebaut, kann nix dafür *G*

Aber so ein schwarzes konto wär mal was ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1sepp1 (27. Oktober 2005)

hi Buhmuckel,

unglaublich. genauso wie du es schilderst war es bei meiner madame auch.   

sepp


----------



## Buhmuckel (27. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Buhmuckel,
> 
> hab ich gemacht, Mein Frauchen fährt ein geil gepimptes Cube LTD CC.




Lass mich raten:
die "Pimpteile" sind gar rein zufällig Teile, die vorher an deinem Rad verbaut waren und an dem Rad deiner Holden (bei mir auch ein Cube - die Optik halt..) ein neues zu Hause gefunden haben. Das Loch, welches das "Pimpteil" gerissen hat, musste umgehend gestopft werden....    
Ich sehe schon, von mir kannst Du nichts mehr lernen


----------



## wookie (28. Oktober 2005)

Richtiiiiiggg!

komischerweise dient das cube nur als lager für die teile welche ich bei meinem bike austauschen musste.

die teile an meinem bike mussten umbedingt umgetauscht werden, das wäre sonst unfahrbar gewesen. -


----------



## DeepBlue (31. Oktober 2005)

Hey Wookie

ich hab genau das richtige für dich gefunden.
http://jonathanheitz.gmxhome.de/bilder/bike.jpg

Damit kannst du ja deine neue Rohloff "einsauen" und deiner Frau dann sagen, du hast sie günstig gebraucht erworben...    

MFG 
DeepBlue


----------



## wookie (31. Oktober 2005)

WOW, Danke Eyyy!!

Gute Idee. Ich werde ne "gebrauchte" kaufen. Die gibts sicher für 1/8 des Originalpreises *G*


----------



## DeepBlue (17. November 2005)

Und hast du deine Rohloff schon??
Wenn ja, dann berichte mal wie es deine Frau verkraftet hat....      


DeepBlue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (18. November 2005)

Nein, leider noch nicht.
Ich sammel noch Argumente ;-)

Denke mal zu Weihnachten *g*


----------



## moerxer (6. Juni 2009)

Klassisch: Heimlich auf Raten kaufen, einen Teil bar einen Teil auf EC

Ansonsten - siehe Heiko. Immer auf schöne Hände zeigen und den evolutionären Fortschritt................

Gib Gas!


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2009)

Inzwischen hat er seine Rohloff und sogar noch ein neues Bike außenrum, er wird seine Frau also irgendwann in den 3,5 Jahren überzeugt haben


----------

